# VW Golf Mk4 vs Mk5? different?



## VWGolfHatch (Feb 11, 2016)

My mother in law Germany has a Mk4 and its 1999 and its done 30000km, can she post it?

Seriously.

I cant decide between the 2.

The Mk4 is clearly cheaper as its older, but the Mk5 looks more refined with air con in the back etc.

The thing is in NZ if you dont have a car 2000 or older you have to get a certificate of fitness every 6 months vs 12 months for 2000+ (and less for newish cars).

A good mk4 with less than 100kkm is about $4-5000nzd, a Mk5 less than 100kkm is about $7-9k but at that price they are direct imports and have done anywhere from 50kkm and 90kkm and have passed a stringent 150 point mechanical check.

My fear with the MK5, is being we need an auto, is the DSG style, where as the mark 4 was an old school automatic?

I know of 2 people who have had to repair their DSG on relatively newish cars. This seems industry wide for the style of automatic not just VW.

Also will a golf seat a 6ft tall man comfortably in the back?


----------



## VWGolfHatch (Feb 11, 2016)

I forgot to say we get a 1.6l a 2.0l and a V5 2.3333 (I think this is a mk5) litre. And of course the R and the GTI which are of no interest to me.


----------



## VWGolfHatch (Feb 11, 2016)

Im really worried about the DSG with so many failing.

Is there much I can do prevent buying a lemon?


----------



## VWGolfHatch (Feb 11, 2016)

Anyone?Pls


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

to be honest I haven't heard the greatest things about the automatics in the mk4 volkswagens. That being said I've only driven manual transmission cars for the most park. I've had a few mk4's and have had an mk5 gti for the past two years. The platform of the mk5 is a bit nicer, the gti at least has rear independent suspension and in my area the newer the car the better with concern to rust issues. 

Not much of a help but I figured I'd try to help a little. Perhaps have any perspective vehicles brought to a mechanic or at least make sure the service is up to date on them, including transmission fluid etc


----------



## VWGolfHatch (Feb 11, 2016)

We get a LOT of japanese imports in NZ as we dont produce cars here anymore (closed our Toyota and Mazda plants in the early 80s). Including Euro cars via Japan.

My understanding what does a DSG in is user error in 2 parts. Firstly in peak hour traffic driving 1mph in DRIVE and not using the gearbox how it was designed to be used, especially with the dry clutch version. Secondly no maintenance as prescribed every 65kkms.

I also believe there was a recall and this might have been because they used the wrong fluid on the wet DSG?

DSG scares me, they are super costly to fix. And not knowing the history from Japan where I imagine peak hour traffic is very common, I have no way of telling how good the clutch/transmission is?

Would an auto specialist be able to inspect it and advise if its in good shape?

I like the Mk5 more, better trim and air con in the back.

Manual VWs are very rare here.

My Mrs grew up in a city that was employed largely by a VW plant . Everyone is telling us to buy japanese as we cant rely on a DSG. But there is something intrinsic in owning one for us.

Any advice appreciated.


----------

